# Two Studs in Southern California



## LilBitBit (Jan 15, 2012)

I'm going to stop playing on eBay classifieds, this makes me sad 

GORGEOUS GOLDEN RETRIEVER STUD! AKC AND PROVEN | San Clemente | eBay Classifieds (Kijiji) | 24467784

From the ad:


> His fee is 600.00 for 2-3 ties and a free repeat breeding if necessary (UNLIKELY!) If you are looking to produce the English Cream look with big blocky heads, this is your guy!​






> There is a possibility of "pick of the litter" from us instead of the $600 fee.


 
Is this even legit? What can be done here? There's another one in Orange, a 2 year old that "will breed to poodles and doodles".

Golden Retriever Stud 1/2 English | Orange | eBay Classifieds (Kijiji) | 21969519
​


----------

